# Bobby Flay's Creamed Corn Succotash w/ Edamame and Cojita



## Cheryl J (Oct 18, 2015)

I was watching Bobby Flay's BBQ Addiction this morning, and thought this looked so good.  I'll be making this one for sure, but will cut the recipe in half as it makes too much for just me.  This would be wonderful as a side dish for fish tacos. 

I would sub heavy cream for the crème fraiche, since that's something I never have on had and it only calls for a few TBS.    

Creamed Corn Succotash with Cotija Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 18, 2015)

Mmmm, that does sound good. I like BBQ Addiction, too.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2015)

I would substitute sour cream for the creme fraiche. Or I might even substituted plain or Greek yogourt. Creme fraiche is basically a high butterfat sour cream.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks, Taxy.   I also thought about mixing sour cream with a little heavy cream for a more 'mixable' fake crème.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, Taxy.   I also thought about mixing sour cream with a little heavy cream for a more 'mixable' fake crème.


Actually, IIRC, Julia Child wrote to mix a bit of heavy cream into some sour cream and let it sit in a warm spot for a few hours, as a method of making creme fraiche.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 18, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Mmmm, that does sound good. I like BBQ Addiction, too.


 
GG, that's one of my fave cooking shows.  His style of cooking, with so many fresh ingredients with a southwestern flair, really appeals to me.  Not to mention the grilling. 

Plus, the setting is so beautiful with the lawn and pool in the background.  I was curious if it was his actual Long Island home and did some searching around, but near as I could tell, I think it's a rental property. 

It's incredible what goes into filming these shows! 
Feeding the Flames: Bobby Flay's Barbecue Addiction


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 18, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Actually, IIRC, Julia Child wrote to mix a bit of heavy cream into some sour cream and let it sit in a warm spot for a few hours, as a method of making creme fraiche.


 
I think I'll go with mixing the two - I'll be halving the recipe anway, so it will be such a small amount.


----------

